# Составляющие книгу два цикла



## c2205l

Could someone help me with this phrase. Here is the context:

Составляющие книгу два цикла ("Бедные родственники" и "Девочки") как будто описывают жизненный круг от рождения до смерти и наоборот.

It is an article about an author. 

Thank you!


----------



## Maroseika

Составляющие книгу два цикла = Два цикла, составляющие книгу.
But the rest is quite clumsy. Literally it means that the books describe a vital circle from birth to death and vice verca (i.e. back). I don't know these books, but strongly doubt they really describe a life from death to birth. And a life from birth to death doesn't constitute a circle. Maybe they meant cycle, not circle.


----------



## Boyar

Maroseika said:


> Составляющие книгу два цикла = Два цикла, составляющие книгу


Составляющие книгу два цикла = Два цикла, составляющие книгу = The two cycles making up this book appear to describe ...


----------



## elemika

Maroseika said:


> Составляющие книгу два цикла = Два цикла, составляющие книгу.
> But the rest is quite clumsy. Literally it means that the books describe a vital circle from birth to death and vice verca (i.e. back). I don't know these books, but strongly doubt they really describe a life from death to birth. And a life from birth to death doesn't constitute a circle. Maybe they meant cycle, not circle.



"Бедные родственники" Улицкой - это цикл рассказов (цикл (cycle) - группа рассказов, объединенных общей темой, персонажем или стилем);
"Девочки" - цикл рассказов о девочках-одноклассницах


----------



## Maroseika

elemika said:


> "Бедные родственники" Улицкой - это цикл рассказов (цикл (cycle) - группа рассказов, объединенных общей темой, персонажем или стилем);
> "Девочки" - цикл рассказов о девочках-одноклассницах



Я все же надеюсь, Улицкая не описывает там жизнь от смерти до рождения кругами?


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> Я все же надеюсь, Улицкая не описывает там жизнь от смерти до рождения кругами?



Выражение "Жизненный круг", хотя и неочевидно отражающее вполне линейное течение жизни во времени, является устойчивым выражением, издавна применяющимся русскими литераторами, и означающим "течение жизни".
Почему круг - хороший вопрос, хотя в пояснение этому выражению можно привести другие устойчивые словосочетания, как-то: "круговорот жизни, жизненный цикл". ("Цикл", кстати, вообще говоря так же означает "круг" и является производной фреческого "киклос" (круг) и когнатом индийской/санскритской "чакры", что то же означает "круг".) . Таким образом есть куча выражений со значением "жизненный круг". 
Я думаю, это - философско-религиозное изречение, перешедшее во все языки.

Поэтому жизненный круг вполне может быть "von der Wiege bis zur Bahre".

Вот выдержка (их много есть. Даже эссе Василия Белова прямо так и называется (Белов - не мой любимый писатель, но все же....)):

В жизни живых существ все  целесообразно, все направлено к цели. И вот, когда мы видим, что и это  стремление суетно, что *жизненный круг* в его целом воспроизводит в осложненном  виде все то же бессмысленное вращение волчка вокруг своей оси, — нам становится  тошно от жизни. Мы испытываем острую душевную боль при виде этого повторения  низшей формы существования в высшей... Во Христе *жизненный круг *перестает быть порочным кругом.


----------



## Maroseika

Это все замечательно, но "жизненный круг от рождения до смерти и наоборот"?


----------



## morzh

maroseika said:


> Это все замечательно, но "жизненный круг от рождения до смерти и наоборот"?



Поскольку произведения не читал, то, конечно, вне контекста "и наоборот" звучит странно.
Если же, однако, произведение каким-то образом описывает сначала одну жизнь от рождения до смерти, а потом другую - от смерти до рождения (а что? вполне себе.....инновационненько :d ) - тогда, что ж - можно. "Труттно...но можжьно".


----------



## elemika

Да нет ...



> как будто описывают жизненный круг от рождения до смерти и наоборот



...as if they are describing the life circle from the birth do death and _vice versa_ ( vice versa = are describing one's life from the death to birth, this is retrospectively, starting from the end)

Можно описывать чей-то жизненный круг от смерти до рождения, а можно описывать его в обратном порядке... Круг в том смысле, что мы являемся из небытия и туда же уходим...


----------



## Albertovna

"Жизненный цикл" у меня ассоциируется исключительно с естественными науками. "Жизненный круг" - не припомню, чтобы слышала где-то. Для меня жизнь скорее линейна. Если только там Улицкая не говорит о переселении душ, как уже было отмечено.


morzh said:


> Поскольку произведения не читал, то, конечно, вне контекста "и наоборот" звучит странно.


У меня такие же чувства.


morzh said:


> Если же, однако, произведение каким-то образом описывает сначала одну жизнь от рождения до смерти, а потом другую - от смерти до рождения (а что? вполне себе.....инновационненько :d ) - тогда, что ж - можно. "Труттно...но можжьно".


В литературоведении - обратная композиция (от конца к началу). Довольно старый приём.


----------



## Explorer41

Здравствуйте!



Albertovna said:


> "Жизненный цикл" у меня ассоциируется исключительно с естественными науками. "Жизненный круг" - не припомню, чтобы слышала где-то.



Ну как же! По-моему, даже довольно часто можно услышать... Если конкретно, то вот, например, пара строчек из песни Кадышевой вспоминается: "и непостоянство / жизненного круга!". Видимо, "круг" - имеется в виду повторение. Повторение мыслей, чувств, ситуаций, ошибок, поступков и т.п. В общем, поэтическое выражение.

Что касается слова "наоборот", оно может ещё значить, что Л. Улицкая смотрит то на старых, то на молодых, исследуя этот самый жизненный круг. То на тех, то на других, то на тех, то на других, взад-вперёд, взад-вперёд...  Вполне возможно, написавший ту фразу просто не совладал с пером.

Впрочем, это слово может много чего значить - я думаю, без контекста его значение и не определить...


----------



## Hoax

Да мне кажется это просто калька с английского " circle of life", надо было перевести "круговорот", а кто-то ляпнул не то, и оно прижилось.


----------



## Albertovna

Explorer41 said:


> Если конкретно, то вот, например, пара строчек из песни Кадышевой вспоминается: "и непостоянство / жизненного круга!".


Простите, но авторы песен для меня не авторитет в области языка. 
Поэтический образ, вполне возможно, есть, но он мог быть заимствован из буддизма. Это восточные люди мыслят циклами. 


Hoax said:


> Да мне кажется это просто калька с английского " circle of life", надо было перевести "круговорот", а кто-то ляпнул не то, и оно прижилось.


Круговорот людей в природе


----------



## Hoax

Albertovna said:


> Круговорот людей в природе


  Во фразе "circle of life" вообще-то не идет речи о круговороте людей, имеется в виду жизнь в целом, если не изменяет память, в школе это называли биологическим круговоротом: что-то умерло, где-то разложилось, кто-то употребил, родилось еще (может быть и человек кстати=) и по новой... А уж какие значения потом наши умельцы приписали красивой (на их взгляд) фразе, можно только догадываться, они же "час лежат в ванной, чтобы согреться" после того как "забыли одеть пальто"


----------



## Albertovna

Hoax said:


> "забыли одеть пальто"


НАдеть Одежду
Одеть НАдежду


----------



## Hoax

Albertovna said:


> НАдеть Одежду Одеть НАдежду


  это сарказм был, угу, перечитайте.


----------



## elemika

Hoax said:


> Во фразе "circle of life" вообще-то не идет речи о круговороте людей, имеется в виду жизнь в целом, если не изменяет память, в школе это называли биологическим круговоротом: что-то умерло, где-то разложилось, кто-то употребил, родилось еще (может быть и человек кстати=) и по новой... А уж какие значения потом наши умельцы приписали красивой (на их взгляд) фразе, можно только догадываться, они же "час лежат в ванной, чтобы согреться" после того как "забыли одеть пальто"



Почему бы не перечитать предыдущие посты, например, №6? 
Посмотрите, пожалуйста, еще и  здесь


----------



## Hoax

elemika said:


> Почему бы не перечитать предыдущие посты, например, №6?  Посмотрите, пожалуйста, еще и  здесь


  то, о чем говорите вы, можно назвать окружением - сопутствующие любой жизни события в определенном порядке. из первого же поста этого ну никаким образом не следует, там просто плохо сформулированная фраза, ну как так круг от смерти до рождения? "жизненный круг от рождения до смерти и наоборот". вы имеете полное право не соглашаться с моим мнением, но именно такое положение дел я вижу из приведенного контекста.


----------



## elemika

Простите, следует ли из Вашего ответа, что Вы не согласны с тем, что жизненный круг - это попросту человеческая жизнь, которая начинается с небытия (рождение - переход из небытия в бытие) и им же кончается (смерть - переход от бытия к небытию), что и замыкает этот круг?


----------



## Hoax

elemika said:


> Простите, следует ли из Вашего ответа, что Вы не согласны с тем, что жизненный круг - это попросту человеческая жизнь, которая начинается с небытия (рождение - переход из небытия в бытие) и им же кончается (смерть - переход от бытия к небытию), что и замыкает этот круг?


  вполне возможно в вашем примере, но, если допустить, что именно это и имел в виду автор, то о каком движение обратно может идти речь? жизнь от смерти до рождения? художественный прием? Маркес в юбке в современной отечественной литературе? к сожалению не достаточно информации, чтобы спорить с этой точки зрения, пришлось бы прочитать и вникнуть, а я не питаю теплых чувств к постсоветским творениям.


----------



## elemika

Вы невнимательно читали ответы. Речь идет о том, что фраза неудачна, поскольку автор пытался/ пыталась выразить следующее: Улицкая описывает жизненный круг от рождения до смерти (описывает по порядку, от рождения до смерти) и наоборот (описывает жизнь в обратном порядке, от смерти героя и до его рождения, т.е. ретроспективно).

Абстрактный пример: Сегодня проводили в последний путь ХХ. Еще недавно он гулял в этом парке, куда бегал и студентом и школьником. Да и детство его прошло тут, под этими дубами, куда нянька возила его в коляске.


----------



## Hoax

elemika said:


> Вы невнимательно читали ответы. Речь идет о том, что фраза неудачна, поскольку автор пытался/ пыталась выразить следующее: Улицкая описывает жизненный круг от рождения до смерти (описывает по порядку, от рождения до смерти) и наоборот (описывает жизнь в обратном порядке, от смерти героя и до его рождения, т.е. ретроспективно).  Абстрактный пример: Сегодня проводили в последний путь ХХ. Еще недавно он гулял в этом парке, куда бегал и студентом и школьником. Да и детство его прошло тут, под этими дубами, куда нянька возила его в коляске.


  ну вот и я пытаюсь доказать, что это "обратно" там совсем ни к месту - круг, он и есть круг, куда ни верти.


----------

